# t-track (uk)



## thething84 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys. 

More asking the guys from UK here. Is axminster one of the only places to get T-track from in the UK. i can't find anyone else and Axminster seem to be the best price i found. 

I plan on making my own Router table from some laminate worktop i can get my hands one. I want to put several T-tracks in the table top and the width of the fence aswell..

Thanks

James


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

thething84 said:


> More asking the guys from UK here. Is axminster one of the only places to get T-track from in the UK. i can't find anyone else and Axminster seem to be the best price i found.


The cheapest way to get hold of 'T' or 'U' track in the UK is from an exhibition stand contractor - as for Octanorm, Sodem or any of the other aluminium systems that are used for stand construction. Much cheaper than from the likes of Axminster or Rutlands - as well as up to 6 metres long, if you fancy it...


----------



## tussi (Nov 28, 2012)

*rutlands*



thething84 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> More asking the guys from UK here. Is axminster one of the only places to get T-track from in the UK. i can't find anyone else and Axminster seem to be the best price i found.
> 
> ...


hi, try rutlands.co.uk for tracks and accessories.

bjørn


----------



## duracel (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi James,

Rutlands (rutlands.co.uk) have 4 x 48" lengths on offer at the moment for £40.00

Cheers,
Colin


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Or go to a shop that sells curtains. They have t track that fits 5/16 bolts with 7/16 or 11 mm head. that is what I use.

regards Leif


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Leifs1 said:


> Or go to a shop that sells curtains. They have t track that fits 5/16 bolts with 7/16 or 11 mm head. that is what I use.
> 
> regards Leif


Correction 1/4" bolts not 5/16": Sorry


----------



## thething84 (Jan 7, 2013)

cheers for the info. I have looked at rutlands before and thought it expensive. but when they on sale its actually really cheap. 

thanks

james


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

*Tracks & stuff*

OK, so we don't want cheap solutions. How about this one then? No, it's not an English company, but one of the best German suppliers out there, with no problem delivering, even to the UK.

T-Tracks and other components of the INCRA Build-It Modular Jig & Fixture Platform System

Highly recommended people...


----------



## thething84 (Jan 7, 2013)

ok so it looks like i will be buying it from rutlands, will give me quite a bit spare for future use aswell. 

Now next questiong. do i go for 3/4" track or the 1/2" track. i am going to be inserting it into kitchen laminate worktop. So i am thinking the 3/4" track.


----------

